# SOD in Backyard



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

Last years heat killed my sod in my backyard. I need to redo just about sod the entire yard (40 x 60) with St Aug. It is easier to just pay someone or can I tackle this in one weekend?

How much would something like this cost to have someone do?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

You can do it your self just go to houston garden center buy your sod lay it down keep it watered. You can also see what the grass co will charge to deliver you a truck load of sod, also grass will grow better if you lay a layer of dirt down & lightly walk on the sod.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You are going to need approx 7 pallets of grass (normal coverage 400 sf). That is a pretty good amount of work for one weekend for one person. You could do a patch work install, basically leaving out every other square of grass and infill with sand later. The grass will cover completely in a month or so. Less grass and somewhat less work.


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

I guess if I have to add soil or something over the top of my existing dead grass and weeds then that would be a lot of work. If I can just lay the sod down overtop of the existing it wouldn't be to bad to do it myself. 

Any idea of what 7 pallets cost?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Call Murf Turf Farms and get a quote. With your grass dead, this is a great time to put a sprinkler system in. You'll never have to drag hoses or re-sod again. Best DIY project I've ever done


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pallets are around $125 each, depending on how many you buy and where it is to be delivered. I agree that now is the time to install a sprinkler system, great investment plus saves work and the grass long term. You could also till the old sod/grass and give the new a better place to start. After re-reading your original post, the sod might not be entirely dead. I might wait until the grass puts out for the spring and see how bad it really is, then either replace all of it or just some spots that are truly dead. Just my .02.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I believe that I would fertilize and water then wait to see what the grass does. I use Scotts bonus S on my yard and it seems to bring it around good.


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

The grass was seemed to totally shot by mid august. 

I was thinking about the sprinkler system as well. I did one myself at my previous house. I was fairly easy but for the amount of labor it wasn't worth savings. I think I saved maybe $500 bucks. My back hurt for a week and I was a lot younger then.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

If you re-sod, do not put it down over the dead grass. You have to have bare dirt for the new sod's roots to grow. They will not grow unless direct contact with dirt. I learned the hard way.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If it were me, I would still wait a few more weeks, possibly fertilize as suggested above, and see if it puts out. Might save you a few hundred bucks and your back some along the way. Have you checked into the prices of sprinkler systems lately? I would offer that you should save more than $500 bucks on an average yard sprinkler.



LILSTUDD said:


> The grass was seemed to totally shot by mid august.
> 
> I was thinking about the sprinkler system as well. I did one myself at my previous house. I was fairly easy but for the amount of labor it wasn't worth savings. I think I saved maybe $500 bucks. My back hurt for a week and I was a lot younger then.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

LILSTUDD said:


> Last years heat killed my sod in my backyard. I need to redo just about sod the entire yard (40 x 60) with St Aug. It is easier to just pay someone or can I tackle this in one weekend?
> 
> How much would something like this cost to have someone do?


Did the heat kill your sod, or grass? If you had established grass, you had other problems and it will come back once you treat it right.

If it was sod that you didn't water it in the heat, it is gone.

DO NOT CHECKERBOARD SOD!!!...unless you want to break your teeth evertime you mow. Been there, done that in my young stupid days.

You need to wait a few weeks and ask your question again...nothing is as fancy as a reason to procrastinate!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Did the heat kill your sod, or grass? If you had established grass, you had other problems and it will come back once you treat it right.
> 
> If it was sod that you didn't water it in the heat, it is gone.
> 
> ...


 true. I did the checkerboard thing years ago in FL. Then I gave a dude a 6er to take some dirt from the construction site in the new hood I moved into and put it in the back yard. Well it was not fun. Load after load. leveling and then when you think you got it right, it rains or you water and it settles. Round 2 ding ding. round 3, 4, 5. done. Took months for it to grow in. Then once it was lookin good, transfered to Cali. Nam that sucked .lol


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I feel your pain! I've lost my yard the last three summers and am finally tired of it. After speaking with a number of yard "experts", I've added sand throughout the yard to mix with the clay. This will allow for better water penetration through the clay. I've also added a healthy layer of compost to bring down the pH of the soil. So, I added a yard of river sand and two yards of compost last Saturday and rented a rear tine tiller on Sunday and mixed it all in. Had to go over the entire yard about 6 times to break up all the dang clay. This weekend I'll level out all the low spots and maybe lay some lines for a sprinkler system if I can find the time and courage to tackle that project!

Next I was told to let it set for a few weeks so the old grass can decompose a little then recheck the pH. If it's good, then lay down the new sod.

After many recommendations, I've decided to go with Floratam because it is more drought and disease resistent. In Corpus, I have found it for $115/pallet with free delivery over 5 pallets. Installation is basically $50/pallet.

Hope that helps!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Pallets are around $125 each, depending on how many you buy and where it is to be delivered. I agree that now is the time to install a sprinkler system, great investment plus saves work and the grass long term. You could also till the old sod/grass and give the new a better place to start. After re-reading your original post, the sod might not be entirely dead. I might wait until the grass puts out for the spring and see how bad it really is, then either replace all of it or just some spots that are truly dead. Just my .02.


I had my yard done in November and it was $125 installed/pallet.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

rcw said:


> I feel your pain! I've lost my yard the last three summers and am finally tired of it. After speaking with a number of yard "experts", I've added sand throughout the yard to mix with the clay. This will allow for better water penetration through the clay. I've also added a healthy layer of compost to bring down the pH of the soil. So, I added a yard of river sand and two yards of compost last Saturday and rented a rear tine tiller on Sunday and mixed it all in. Had to go over the entire yard about 6 times to break up all the dang clay. This weekend I'll level out all the low spots and maybe lay some lines for a sprinkler system if I can find the time and courage to tackle that project!
> 
> Next I was told to let it set for a few weeks so the old grass can decompose a little then recheck the pH. If it's good, then lay down the new sod.
> 
> ...


What is your pH? It is fairly rare that a pH problem causes death to turfgrass. I don't think you need to wait for the old stuff to decompose I would fertilize and then lay the sod. Fertilize again two weeks after laying the sod. DO NOT let the sod get dry for one month this is critical. The Floratam is a good choice. If you decide to do the irrigation system, after you backfill the trenches flood the trenches with water to promote settling. Once settled add any soil you need to get it level, then lay the sod. It is much easier to get the trenches smooth before the grass is put down. BTW, I have been a golf course superintendent for over 20 years.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

rcw said:


> I feel your pain! I've lost my yard the last three summers and am finally tired of it. After speaking with a number of yard "experts", I've added sand throughout the yard to mix with the clay. This will allow for better water penetration through the clay. I've also added a healthy layer of compost to bring down the pH of the soil. So, I added a yard of river sand and two yards of compost last Saturday and rented a rear tine tiller on Sunday and mixed it all in. Had to go over the entire yard about 6 times to break up all the dang clay. This weekend I'll level out all the low spots and maybe lay some lines for a sprinkler system if I can find the time and courage to tackle that project!
> 
> Next I was told to let it set for a few weeks so the old grass can decompose a little then recheck the pH. If it's good, then lay down the new sod.
> 
> ...


I had Raliegh and Floratam mixed, put in 2 years ago and the Floratam has surviced and done well. I have so much that I can't irrigate it. You are correct that the Floratam is more hardy. The name Floratam comes from the joint effort of the University of Florida and Texas A&M to come up with a St. Augustine that is more drought, pest and salt water resistant. I am going to replace some sod next to the bay and I hope it is really saltwater resistant.


----------

